# 2016 USB port replacement



## richsbca (Dec 15, 2019)

Well, once I figure out how to do this and what the ultimate solution is I'll be sure to post it here. If anyone has any input always appreciated!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

In my '17 with my S9+ when I plug it into USB it auto opens the AA app on the phone and the "projection" button on the car turns into an AA button. You need to have Bluetooth turned on and your phone connected to your car as well. Gotta have both the USB and BT connected for it to work. Also maybe try a higher quality cable.

The slow charging is normal though - that's the only thing I hate about the built-in USB.

This is in a Subaru but it's all I could find with the newer updated AA interface. BT and USB connections still apply though.


----------



## richsbca (Dec 15, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> In my '17 with my S9+ when I plug it into USB it auto opens the AA app on the phone and the "projection" button on the car turns into an AA button. You need to have Bluetooth turned on and your phone connected to your car as well. Gotta have both the USB and BT connected for it to work. Also maybe try a higher quality cable.
> 
> The slow charging is normal though - that's the only thing I hate about the built-in USB.
> 
> This is in a Subaru but it's all I could find with the newer updated AA interface. BT and USB connections still apply though.


Hey Will! Yes, I had the BT on and connected still no screen projection to the car. If I press the 'projection' button I get the same message as when it's not connected. 

If I could only find some instructions on how to do this before I dive in....


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

If AA is set up correctly you won't see the "Projection" button. When AA is connected the "Projection" changes to "Android Auto" with the AA logo.Try opening the AA app on your phone before you plug it in. Mine works properly 98% of the time and the rest it just refuses to connect via AA until the nest shut off/start car cycle


----------

